# Craigslist error message



## ladytoysdream

About 2 weeks now, I been getting a error message when trying to reply
to craigslist ads. Any one I pick , same message.
*An error has occurred, please try again later.*
So I can't see a phone number or can I get to the email address.
I been to their forums and see that other people also are getting same error.

The suggestions don't seem to work to fix.
I don't feel that I should have to play around in my internet options to
fix a problem, that I believe is a craigslist problem.

One suggestion is to get a faster internet connection. I have DSL
through phone line and am waiting / hoping to get broadband.
I am using a desk top computer with windows professional 7.

Any one else having a problem ?

My son also has the problem with his cell phone.

Just tried loading a picture to this site and got a error message.
Won't load. First time ever for this site.


----------



## 101pigs

ladytoysdream said:


> About 2 weeks now, I been getting a error message when trying to reply
> to craigslist ads. Any one I pick , same message.
> *An error has occurred, please try again later.*
> So I can't see a phone number or can I get to the email address.
> I been to their forums and see that other people also are getting same error.
> 
> The suggestions don't seem to work to fix.
> I don't feel that I should have to play around in my internet options to
> fix a problem, that I believe is a craigslist problem.
> 
> One suggestion is to get a faster internet connection. I have DSL
> through phone line and am waiting / hoping to get broadband.
> I am using a desk top computer with windows professional 7.
> 
> Any one else having a problem ?


No problem here with my satellite connect on desk top in S.E. Mo.


----------



## Bearfootfarm

It's working here now.
This site is often helpful.
http://www.downforeveryoneorjustme.com/

The weather has been terrible in much of the country, and many sites were running slowly from here most of the day.


----------



## crehberg

We've been having picture problems here at HT for weeks...there's a thread in the support forum about it.

I had issues with Craigslist yesterday but it seems to be working fine now.


----------



## ladytoysdream

Well I got the craigslist problem figured out. Now can open ads again. 

Still can't upload a picture to this site though.


----------

